# Husqvarner 322 L fuel cap leaking



## skeet88 (Sep 27, 2022)

The fuel cap was leaking when I stand the weed eater up to install new line. I ordered a replacement and it leaks worse than the old one. I was wondering if anyone else had run into this problem. It is leaking from the vent hole .Thank you in advance for any ideas.


----------



## cscltd (Sep 28, 2022)

Most vented caps will leak or seep fuel when tipped up like that. Most newer models have separate vent on tank, but some like yours still used cap type.


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 28, 2022)

cscltd said:


> Most vented caps will leak or seep fuel when tipped up like that. Most newer models have separate vent on tank, but some like yours still used cap type.


Thank you for the information.I will have to be more cautious when using it . The new one was leaking a small stream when turned to the side. Be Safe.


----------



## cscltd (Sep 28, 2022)

Was the replacement oem or aftermarket. If aftermarket that’s why it leaks more


----------



## Captain Bruce (Sep 28, 2022)

skeet88 said:


> The fuel cap was leaking when I stand the weed eater up to install new line. I ordered a replacement and it leaks worse than the old one. I was wondering if anyone else had run into this problem. It is leaking from the vent hole .Thank you in advance for any ideas.


Why do you stand up the machine, to switch the head? No bench, tailgate, picnic table? Its much easier....

The seal inside the cap may have gone missing. It is designed to hold back fuel, while allowing tank venting. Not sure what you call a weed eater, as the 322 is a string trimmer. We don't eat weeds, we spray, or pull them. Goats in the suburbs are illegal in Michigan....


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 29, 2022)

cscltd said:


> Was the replacement oem or aftermarket. If aftermarket that’s why it leaks more


Aftermarket Rotary Brand . I may see if I can send it back and get OEM . Be Safe.


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 29, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> Why do you stand up the machine, to switch the head? No bench, tailgate, picnic table? Its much easier....
> 
> The seal inside the cap may have gone missing. It is designed to hold back fuel, while allowing tank venting. Not sure what you call a weed eater, as the 322 is a string trimmer. We don't eat weeds, we spray, or pull them. Goats in the suburbs are illegal in Michigan....


Usually the bench is full of other projects and when I stand it up it is at a good working height. Down here weed eater is a slang term for a string trimmer. I did own a Weed Eater brand string trimmer years ago . Got rid of it after breaking truck window and putting a hole in condenser on A/C. Be Safe!


----------

